# Brand new proline AO Smith in soft lockout



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Installed an AO smith proline 50,000 btu GPVT-50. Getting a six-two flash 

soft lock out 
recycle limit
pressure switch high limit


any ideas? Thank You. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Call tech desk. 
If properly installed, they should set you up with _factoryauthorized and paid field service.
I have run into this before and when we end up running for parts and doing the work, there is no (or very poor) reimbursement.
Except Navien pays maximum two hours @$75./per (for the first year), which is better than a poke in the eye. But I would be losing money to send anyone but me!
That is the same rate that they pay plumbers who sign up to be NSS listed._


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

IIRC, the pressure switch and high limit (I think it’s for the blower) are wired in series. So, if the blower is running, you need to figure out which one is open and then figure out why. If the blower is not running when it should be then you need to start there.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I increased vent size to 3”, I was 6’ over max developed length for 2” and it coded like an AOSmithole! I think its because i had to use a 90/45 offset right out of the gate. Anyway, all seems good. 

Until they text me at 8 pm tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> I increased vent size to 3”, I was 6’ over max developed length for 2” and it coded like an AOSmithole! I think its because i had to use a 90/45 offset right out of the gate. Anyway, all seems good.
> 
> Until they text me at 8 pm tonight.
> 
> ...


6' over developed length. Did you account for the restriction in the fittings? I think a 90 counts for something like 5' and 45 maybe 3'. So if you forgot that then in reality you would be something like 6'+5'+3' over the max developed lenght. So a total of 14' too long and not just 6'.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

accounting for fittings and its

i believe
7 ft for elbows/short sweep
5 ft for long sweep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

im surprised they would even allow 2inch venting just that a dead mouse would block the whole pipe or ant debris for that amount...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im surprised they would even allow 2inch venting just that a dead mouse would block the whole pipe or ant debris for that amount...










I thought the same thing when I read it. But maybe its a power vent model{looking at the model number} and I didn't want to look stupid.....which is easy to do.....LOL


And as we all know, if an engineer designed it, then it has to be perfect for its application......:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> I thought the same thing when I read it. But maybe its a power vent model{looking at the model number} and I didn't want to look stupid.....which is easy to do.....LOL
> 
> 
> And as we all know, if an engineer designed it, then it has to be perfect for its application......:vs_laugh:



LMAO..I just thought of the visual of a dead mouse being shot out the flue pipe right into the neighbors open window....or hitting someone walking by...:vs_laugh:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess thats why they have max length, I wouldnt expect it to act up over 6 or 7 foot . Thanks for the heads up glad you got it all fixed up!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes the blower can only push so much air though the pipes, they work all this out in the factory, so it is critical


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jeffreyplumber said:


> I guess thats why they have max length, I wouldnt expect it to act up over 6 or 7 foot . Thanks for the heads up glad you got it all fixed up!



before they put computers in all this stuff you could get away with being " around" the correct length..now they are too sensitive and must conform to sizing, also if you dont have enough fresh air for combustion units will shut down on safety till they get enough....


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

lesson learned. Install 3” and install it once. Yup power vent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> lesson learned. Install 3” and install it once. Yup power vent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










That's called working the bugs out.....LOL....except it's on your dime, which isn't fun.

That's engineers. They learn by trial and error, no different than the rest of us.



Just like some tankless have specs that say it can be installed on a 1/2" gas line. But, and it's a big but, it has to be upstream of all the other appliances. And there may be some other stipulations in order to get it to fire up and work properly on a 1/2" gas line, when we all know that it really needs a 3/4" gas line. 


LP can work on a smaller gas line, but natural gas is different.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's called working the bugs out.....LOL....except it's on your dime, which isn't fun.
> 
> That's engineers. They learn by trial and error, no different than the rest of us.
> 
> ...



Cant size a gas system by the of the inlet of the heater. pretty easy to size gas. the vent shouldnt be that hard to follow either but honestly never ran anything but type B. Some of us dont really have any one to help us with gas sizing I had some help years ago but also found it very easy to do. much easier than water systems.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> lesson learned. Install 3” and install it once. Yup power vent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always 3" on vents


----------

